# NAS seawall/portside



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Started out late today- got some free time with the wife. We decided to target flounder... Slow and hard fishing but we put some meat on the table for tonight. We had a few throw backs as well. Bait: bull minnows.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man i guess i need to start bringing my gear with me to work. you keep catching all the fish out here.


----------

